# Vermont American Router Table 23467 Switch Box Key



## peep (Jun 12, 2014)

I am in the process of sorting through a family estate that contains a lot of tools. One of the items I have is a 90s era Vermont American router table (model 23467) with extensions. I would include a photo, but I am not yet permitted to do that, being a new member.

A question for the group. It seems that I'm missing the power switch box key for this router table. I consulted the owners manual, which makes a brief reference to the key. The images in the manual don't clearly show the key, only the knob that is visible on the exterior of the power switch box. A lengthy google search has been of no help.

Can anyone direct me to a detailed photo or illustration of this key? Just so I know what to look for as I sort and organize this giant tool collection. Many thanks.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the community Peep...

here is a link to VA "contact us" page....

Contact Us | Vermont American


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome ,you can post pictures provided they are on your hard drive of your computer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Just a reminder that you do not need 10 posts to upload your photos from your PC to the forums. Click the go advanced button and you will find a button that says manage attachments. Select this and you will be able to upload your photos.

The restriction on posting URL's to web sharing sites....


----------



## peep (Jun 12, 2014)

Okay, thanks. I had the impression that photos were off limits to new members.

Here is a photo of my 90s era router table, and a close-up of the switch box (sans mystery key).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would remove the old switch and replace it with a new safety switch.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------

